# New-Tool Aoshima Thunderbirds Line



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Apparently Thunderbird 3 is only the beginning, according to Brian at HLJ:

http://www.hobbylink.tv/aoshima-show-reports-shizuoka-hobby-show-2013

Wishin' and hopin' for a 1/24 FAB 1...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, shut my mouth. That TB 3 looks glorious. 

There *may* have been a communications error between Brian and the Aoshima booth rep. It may well be the booth rep was referring to the upcoming line of deformed Thunderbirds kits. 

Reason I say that, it seems that TB1, TB2 and TB5 have all undergone extensive reworking, and I think the 1/350 TB1 was a total new tooling replacing the one that came with the 'figure statue' kits.

but you know, if Aoshima wants to tool up new Thunderbirds kits, I'm perfectly OK with that.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is good to see these craft done correctly- too many kits out their with the proportions and curves wrong.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> It is good to see these craft done correctly- too many kits out their with the proportions and curves wrong.


Agreed, of course. But then again, to be fair, they did have some problems with that during the shooting of the show- markings with different fonts or proportions, all that.

And studio blueprints are no assurance of accurate! I recall the story of how the main TB2 finally got so damaged from the rigors of shooting they finally had to get another made and it didn't look 'right'! Some subtle difference in curve and bam. 

I still can't believe they were made mainly from balsa wood.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

HOLY COW!!! That TB3 looks GREAT!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm all over these kits like ugly on an ape! I hope TB3 is not the extent of the newly tooled kits 'cause the Anderson line of sci fi ships really needs an overhaul.
Granted, there are 3 or 4 good kits out there (Tb1, TB2, Mole and Fireflash) but there are sooo many kits that could be produced from that series alone it boggles the mind. A much larger TB2 comes to mind!
Hope they eventualy put out a good kit or twelve from UFO as well!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Thanks for posting this bro, I had no idea?:freak:
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, there is sore need for some new kits from UFO. And all the other Anderson shows of course. 

Speaking of Thunderbirds, dunno if anyone noticed this:

http://www.hlj.com/product/KYD04051/Sci

Now, it's meant more as a toy (excuse me, display figure  ) but as it is made from Styrene and ABS (and some PVC), I suspect it might lend itself to modification if one desired. 

Pretty good size as well. I've got mine pre-ordered.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is great to see these subjects in standard scales and without the 'play-action' features like wheels and firing missiles.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes. With proper shape, typeface and a bit of weathering, these could look great.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a number of TB3 kits and all are wrong except for the 18" UNCL Resin one (which is unbuilt at this time).
TB2 is another one which is often wrong, but not as obvious. Compound curves are difficult to master from screen shots. Aoshima seems to be making a serious effort to get things right this time...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Well, shut my mouth. That TB 3 looks glorious.
> 
> There *may* have been a communications error between Brian and the Aoshima booth rep. It may well be the booth rep was referring to the upcoming line of deformed Thunderbirds kits.
> 
> ...








It sounded like he was saying there's going to be a new line of TB kits so let's hope it wasn't a communications error. 

TB3 looks nice and is long overdue.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> Yeah, there is sore need for some new kits from UFO. And all the other Anderson shows of course.
> 
> Speaking of Thunderbirds, dunno if anyone noticed this:
> 
> ...







Do you know what parts are pvc on that TB2?

As for UFO etc I know Aoshima brought out their own boxed versions of the PE diecasts but I'm surprised they haven't done more newly tooled kits from other non TB shows like UFO, Space 1999 etc. I mean surely there's a market for those as there's plenty of fans of those shows still about.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> It sounded like he was saying there's going to be a new line of TB kits so let's hope it wasn't a communications error.
> 
> TB3 looks nice and is long overdue.


So who is going to make the 'garage kit' base that's the docking block of Thunderbird 5 for this new kit to fit into? 

If I was seeing the parts lineup correctly it appears they're going to have parts for the different variations of thruster nozzles, I'm guessing there were some differences between model, close-up section, that sort of thing. 

It also looks like one will have to assemble the fins (heat radiators?) on the midsection. Better for scale and appearance, pain in the butt to assemble.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Also did anyone see what looked like the UFO series logo on that video? Probably nothing but is there any stuff coming out I wonder?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Do you know what parts are pvc on that TB2?
> 
> As for UFO etc I know Aoshima brought out their own boxed versions of the PE diecasts but I'm surprised they haven't done more newly tooled kits from other non TB shows like UFO, Space 1999 etc. I mean surely there's a market for those as there's plenty of fans of those shows still about.


At 21 cm its about the same size or smaller than the last accurate TB2 model put out (and is now rereleased) and the model is cheaper so...plus the new model comes with a very accurate tiny tb4 and little ramp that comes out of the pod so I'd go with that one (and did!,Lol).
Heres hoping for a cham cham or superdetailed TB5 (sorely needed). Hell, I'd even buy a TB4 (boring as it is) just to have a good model of it. I've got the grab machine toy TB4 that is big and great, just has that damn seam line...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Well, shut my mouth. That TB 3 looks glorious.
> 
> There *may* have been a communications error between Brian and the Aoshima booth rep. It may well be the booth rep was referring to the upcoming line of deformed Thunderbirds kits.
> 
> ...


Ah men, brother! Bring 'em on!
The TB2 1/350 scale I beleieve was originaly fixed by Imai and then put out again by Aoshima (great kit if on the small side) and the Aoshima kit of TB1 (new release and the one put out like 5 years ago) is a great kit but have heard nothing of an upgrade of the TB5. The Aoshima one I saw on sleazbay still even had the dumb blue windows and top bubble! (cant find the thumbs down emoticon) but if you know something I dont and have some pics, please, please share.. 
Oh, anf the Mole is superb as well (Aoshima). I got the one that moves, no, not like the old "toy like" ones. This actually has rolling treads on the side of the mole as well as the moving tractor section with two different spinning speeds of the drill bit head and main shaft and even a red light on top! The entire top raises up (manualy) to the digging position. Best kit they ever put out as far as TBirds goes. This can be found from time to time and is around $60 to $80.00 us$ and has also come out just a month or so ago without the moving parts but is pretty much bang on as far as accuracy (appx $26).
Heres a link to mine:
http://imageshack.us/a/img212/9960/moleweathered06we9.jpg
and heres a link to the great SKY 1 from UFO they put out a few years ago:
http://imageshack.us/a/img683/4568/sky12010w1.jpg

Hah! Wishfull thingking,LOL! Thats my scratch build, took 2 + years to make. It started out as the Imai kit (DONT-EVER-BUY-THAT-KIT!!!!!!) and after 99% of the kit was completely rebuilt I had a very small super detailed masterpiece. Took first place professional at Chiller con (love bragging about that!) I think if you hit the arrows you can view more pics of it. Check it out, a lot of blood sweat and tears went into that bird! If imageshack will let you look around I've got TB1 in there somewhere as well.
Best,
Jim


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't we all.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, take a look here:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10198756

(ignore the fact they call it TB 2 & 4, it's TB 5 & 3.)

and check out the instruction sheet. While the whole motor gimmick is there (and man is that complex.) there seems to be changes to the exterior and some of the other stuff that I just don't recall in the non-motorized kit I built 40 years ago. The 'gravity ring' seems to have way more parts for one example, I recall it was only two parts back in the day, top/bottom.

Were I to buy this now I would be torn between building without the gearing and motor and actually putting that complex pile of gears together and make it do stuff. Altho I would be strongly tempted to disable the gear that would make TB 5 spin around on its stand. Just the antenna moving is fine for me.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

(nerts!)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Well, take a look here:
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10198756
> 
> ...



Hey Steve,
while I agree its a cool kit, I'm a stickler for accuracy. I see an extra sprue of clear that I cant see any use for, maybe the motor, and a few lightly upgraded pcs but overall the same kit I've had for 10- 20 years. maybe your kit is older I'm guessing. And yeah, I'd make the gearbox only spin the corect parts too.
This kit still has the blue/clear dome and main windows for cryin out loud! The motor is cool but the parts underneath (the beam type pointed bottom) could have been molded like the railing you know? And that circular tubing that goes around the circumferance...does that have the vacumm hose-like ridges or is that just some detail in the paint job? Looks too fine to be molded in and the actual hero had the ridges more pronounced instead of completey missing as this kit appears to be.
I was going to coil a roll of fine copper wire around mine but that would take so long and the wire is a bit on the thick side so I gave up the idea.
Had they added the lines in the circular tubing part and supplied the correct clear top center bubble and clear side windows that said INTERNATIONAL RESCUE in reverse (plus the new additive of the spinning parts would be cool to screw with) I would have jumped on this and sold my old one, but...
Oh, and if you think that the gears looks a bit confusing on this new incarnation of TB5 you should see the mole electronics and gears. Really mind blowing. 
Hope that guy is right about more newly tooled THUNDERBIRDS kits in the pipeline because the last Aoshima offerings were FAB!
Best,
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

What I recall of the copper 'ring' (meteor shield? gravity generator? radar cloaking? It's copper looking and round.  ) it did indeed have the fine 'ribbing' which made it seem like it was wrapped with wire or tubing. Of course that made it hell on the seam.

My kit, long lost, was the 'IMEX' version of the Imai kit, bought in a Woolco circa 1968 or thereabouts. I'm pretty sure it lacked many of the details seen on the kit I linked to, I recall TB5 was attached to its stand by a steel rod going thru the lower scanner mast.

So, yeah, a new tool of TB 5 would be great, but I don't think they'll do it in 1/350. Oh, that would be insane and awesome and crazy expensive.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

As I recall from somewhere or other, the copper coil was actually the heating coil from a water heater.

I tried googling it, but haven't seen that source yet.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> It is great to see these subjects in standard scales and without the 'play-action' features like wheels and firing missiles.


There should be a federal law against such things--that and deforming the shapes for action figures.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

kekker said:


> As I recall from somewhere or other, the copper coil was actually the heating coil from a water heater.
> 
> I tried googling it, but haven't seen that source yet.


The ring is actually the corrugated paper tubing from air-cooled Volkswagen engines. The ones that run from the fan housing on top down to the heater boxes. They are also available with a foil covering, but the original was paper-covered.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Shado1980 said:


> The ring is actually the corrugated paper tubing from air-cooled Volkswagen engines. The ones that run from the fan housing on top down to the heater boxes. They are also available with a foil covering, but the original was paper-covered.


Had those on my '64 Karmann Ghia - never made the connection before!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Shado1980 said:


> The ring is actually the corrugated paper tubing from air-cooled Volkswagen engines. The ones that run from the fan housing on top down to the heater boxes. They are also available with a foil covering, but the original was paper-covered.


I know that was tossed around on the Eagle transporter forum, but was it ever confirmed? I mean, it could have been a corrugated hose from anything, right? Unless we know the actual diameter its hard to be sure.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hunch said:


> I know that was tossed around on the Eagle transporter forum, but was it ever confirmed? I mean, it could have been a corrugated hose from anything, right? Unless we know the actual diameter its hard to be sure.


Sorry I took so long to respond. Posted this right before I fell asleep that night and forgot to select the notification!

I'm not 100% sure if the VW hose was confirmed, but it seems a good possibility. I don't have the Airfix/Dapol Travelling Crane kit to use to compare to the hose, but it might be close enough for government work!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Shado1980 said:


> Sorry I took so long to respond. Posted this right before I fell asleep that night and forgot to select the notification!
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if the VW hose was confirmed, but it seems a good possibility. I don't have the Airfix/Dapol Travelling Crane kit to use to compare to the hose, but it might be close enough for government work!


LOL!

I'm just hoping they continue with the line and make some NEW tooled accurate kits that we Anderson fans have been waiting all our lives for. It would be nice to have these subjects in plastic before I die.
Jim


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't think they ever gave the hose a final thumbs up.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

There was a UFO poster on the wall behind Brian in the very first sequence, but I can't make out what the rest of the graphic is - looks like three objects, possibly. I can't believe they would go to the booth, photographed that and not ask about or mention it. And the TB Deformed minis shown are straight re-issues, so no chance of a communications breakdown about those.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

A Taylor said:


> There was a UFO poster on the wall behind Brian in the very first sequence, but I can't make out what the rest of the graphic is - looks like three objects, possibly. I can't believe they would go to the booth, photographed that and not ask about or mention it. And the TB Deformed minis shown are straight re-issues, so no chance of a communications breakdown about those.


Well, naturally, I hope you are right and I'm just being a tad pessimistic, right? I only said that because it's been my experience that the Japanese language can be not very keen on specifics at times, there's a LOT of 'understanding' that goes on in a conversation and it's very common for speakers, esp. Japanese to Gaijin, to not actually be on the same page in that understanding. 

OK, went back to the video, and I see that poster in the background, and man that sure looks like the UFO logotype, doesn't it? But if you look a little closer, about the 1:10 mark, you can see something hovering in the background, and the poster is a little more clear.

http://www.hobbylink.tv/aoshima-show-reports-shizuoka-hobby-show-2013

It's one of those 4-prop R/C flying machines. You can see the props fairly clearly on the poster at that time mark. 

So does that mean no Aoshima UFO kits? No, of course not, of course it's possible. But sad to say, that poster in the background is NOT proof they're happening. Mind, if they were to tie an off-the-shelf R/C chopper to UFO that would be a very strange thing. I think they used the logotype just because it's cool and not 'computer sans'


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh man, I almost wet myself reading the UFO post until you rained on my parade! That sucks!
Well, heres hoping that the TB3 sells great and then maybe they will think of doing more Anderson subjects.
Maybe we can get that Yasutoshi Hase (sp?) guy thats on the board here to convey our message to them for the need of UFO kits. Its worth a shot 'cause the UFO kits out there are abominations! And thats being generous!
Jim


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Just a heads up that Aoshima is apparently discontinuing their recent Thunderbirds reissues. The 1/144 scale T1 is listed as being discontinued at HLJ, and FAB 1 is "Out of Stock". Can't even find a listing for Fireflash. All three are great kits and if you can find them I recommend jumping on them while you can.

The new-tool 1/350 Thunderbird 3 is still listed for an August release.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RB said:


> Just a heads up that Aoshima is apparently discontinuing their recent Thunderbirds reissues. The 1/144 scale T1 is listed as being discontinued at HLJ, and FAB 1 is "Out of Stock". Can't even find a listing for Fireflash. All three are great kits and if you can find them I recommend jumping on them while you can.
> 
> The new-tool 1/350 Thunderbird 3 is still listed for an August release.


Well, not only that, the 1/350 TB 2 & 4 hit Discontinued, the 'big scale' TB 2 vanished instantly, the Mole, gone...

Here's Fireflash

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS00525/Sci

It too is discontinued.

Well. It could be there's a re-boxing coming in the future or something. Now I'm feeling REALLY bad I didn't pull the trigger on many of these like 6 months ago. That old devil "awww, they'll be around FOREVER, I can get them later" done killed me.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Aoshima's Thunderbird 3 is now released ans shipping- I got my pre-order notice from HLJ today. 
Link has more images including the parts trees - the central reactor fins are separate pieces which should make painting a lot easier

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS00735


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Looks like a cool kit.

When they say "August release", the really leave it to the last minute, huh?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah- I was not expecting to hear anything for another month...
Nice to see the sprus- seems to be a pretty good parts breakdown.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

And nice to see they've re-issued the 1/350 TB2 (after I paid more grrrr) and the TB1 with launch base. So they seem to like that 'somewhere around 3000 Yen' pricepoint. 

I'm not sure I like those separate fins on TB 3. I guess it would make painting easier, I recall there's some fiddly lines on them, but getting that all to align..brrrr.  I see they also include what seems to be 3 different 'docking collar' options to cover the different looks. That's some attention to detail. 

Bring on a new-tool 1/350 Thunderbird 5! I dare them! 

Barring that more 1/72 scale Pod Vehicles would be nice. A new tool Thunderbird 4 maybe.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

...and the TB3 is out of stock till Sept. now. Ah well.

Steve, the Taito game prize TB4 is pretty awesome for a conversion. About 1/32 scale, or 270mm long, accurate shape and a good interior. The only real issues are the huge trench panel lines and replacing the markings.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daikaiju1 said:


> ...and the TB3 is out of stock till Sept. now. Ah well.
> 
> Steve, the Taito game prize TB4 is pretty awesome for a conversion. About 1/32 scale, or 270mm long, accurate shape and a good interior. The only real issues are the huge trench panel lines and replacing the markings.


About 1/32?! Ohhhh, the diorama potential...

*ahem* but of course long out of manufacture and likely overpriced by those sellers who held on to them. Huge panel lines can be dealt with. 

Taito makes some really grand game prize toys. They seem to be mainly styrene or ABS so fairly easy to modify if one is so inclined. 

And don't fret, if HLJ says they have more coming in Sept., they'll get them barring Aoshima doing something stupid. I'd suggest ordering it anyway in case the restock sells fast. Dammit, I really need some money, I should order that 1/350 TB 1 before it goes away again. I've been holding out hope they reissue the kit with the rather dreadful 'smoke cloud' effect, it was about half the cost.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I've got my TB3 on the way and they DID release a TB2 with TB4 (tiny but very accurate) so here's hoping they continue the line.
I got that Taito TB4 many years ago and yes, its pretty accurate if you do up the seams and repaint her. So far that's the only way to go for TB4 (or scratch build).
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, the 1/350th Thunderbird 2 w/ TB 4 has been re-released, along with the 1/350 TB 1 with launch bay kit. So happy times. 

And then news of THIS came to light:

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS00871/Sci

The famous 'X Car' or Excavator, a 'toy model' that hasn't been seen in decades. From what I recall it's a pretty horrible kit, only looks like the International Rescue Excavator in the most crude, basic way and is only really of interest to collectors (that box art is glorious and soooo deceptive  )and scratchbuilders who'll make use of the motorized treads.

And the included 'mini idol statue' figures are just sad. 

Mind, a little research shows that this thing got a cameo in the 1966 Thunderbirds Annual so it does have SOME form of validation, for those that care. 

And maybe Aoshima will completely fool us and significantly retool the kit.

Nice thing to my mind is I think they're open to re-popping ALL the old kits, so maybe we will see that larger TB4, or the Firefly


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I may pick up another mole kit just for the treads and scratch build another vehicle...maybe the firefly? I've got an extra mole kit lying around but its the motorized version and I cant bare taking the treads out of such a great kit! So many cool electric parts, it had to be one of the most fun kits I've ever built!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

kekker said:


> As I recall from somewhere or other, the copper coil was actually the heating coil from a water heater.
> 
> I tried googling it, but haven't seen that source yet.


I've never seen a heating coil like that. A strange complex shape that would clog up fast.

And heavy to use, as it was hung from the ceiling.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunch said:


> I may pick up another mole kit just for the treads and scratch build another vehicle...maybe the firefly? I've got an extra mole kit lying around but its the motorized version and I cant bare taking the treads out of such a great kit! So many cool electric parts, it had to be one of the most fun kits I've ever built!


Well, you'd be doing the right thing there.. 

It seems Aoshima did their research and worked hard to duplicate the base part of the 'Vickers Vigor' toy tractor which, of course, was the basis of so many rescue machines. It's a great starting point for any kind of kitbash or scratchbuild. 

I wonder if maybe they'll do for the 'Firefly' what they did with the Mole, an almost total re-tooling. They've got the running gear now.

I just noticed they're re-releasing the TB 2 container dock kit as well. Sweet.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My kit came in today and I am impressed- fantastic parts breakdown, it is molded in fairly accurate color and the most complicated detailing around the reactor fins should be easy.
I am just looking for a fun build with this- I have the 18" UNCL resin kit for the uber-build but I do not have the time to do it justice these days...
HLJ shows it is available but low stock- I wish I could afford to get a second one.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> My kit came in today and I am impressed- fantastic parts breakdown, it is molded in fairly accurate color and the most complicated detailing around the reactor fins should be easy.
> I am just looking for a fun build with this- I have the 18" UNCL resin kit for the uber-build but I do not have the time to do it justice these days...
> HLJ shows it is available but low stock- I wish I could afford to get a second one.


Excellent! I wish you a happy build!

Quite a difference from the old IMAI version, with wheels coming out of the bottom and a wind up motor, huh?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I passed on the IMAI kit, although I did get the TB-1.
As I am sure I have said on countless occasions, this is my favorite TB and the one where almost no one gets the proportions right. Search for this subject on eBay and it makes you want to cry- a lot of bad kits out there.
While the detail and breakdown is amazing on this new kit, the big thing for me is that somebody really got the shapes right with it. The UNCL kit is the only other one I have seen get TB3 right and that kit was used for reference when Product Enterprises (or whatever they call themselves now) created the super expensive silo launch diorama replica.

I was looking through the instructions and pondering last night and I even love the way they have the reactor fins snap into the top and bottom pieces- the fine lines between them are colored decals and the mlding colors look good to my references- I may not even paint this kit but just add some panel lines and weather it.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, its a great kit, I just got mine. If they could continue along these lines I would be a very happy camper indeed! You could build this without a drop of paint the way they molded the pcs. but od course I'll be super detailing mine. Filling in the scribe lines will be first then painting and detailing the main body assembly minus the three "fins" for lack of a better term. I'll be replacing all of the decals for paint except the "THUNDERBIRD 3" decals. 
A bit on the small side to be sure but a super accurate kit. Wish I could have afforded the UNCLE kit as his kits are wonderful.
I hope they do a re-release of the vicker vigors treads that they sold separately once. I thought of just molding the rectangle treads but without a vacuum chamber this would be very problematic. Might just make a slush mold and keep repeating the process till I have enough treads for a cool vehicle.
So far we've got accurate kits of TB1, TB2, TB3, The Mole, The Fireflash and that's about it.
Anyone waiting on the fence about this Aoshima TB 3 kit, don't wait! Grab it up before you have to e-scam prices.
Jim


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hunch said:


> Yes, its a great kit, I just got mine. If they could continue along these lines I would be a very happy camper indeed! You could build this without a drop of paint the way they molded the pcs. but od course I'll be super detailing mine. Filling in the scribe lines will be first then painting and detailing the main body assembly minus the three "fins" for lack of a better term. I'll be replacing all of the decals for paint except the "THUNDERBIRD 3" decals.
> A bit on the small side to be sure but a super accurate kit. Wish I could have afforded the UNCLE kit as his kits are wonderful.
> I hope they do a re-release of the vicker vigors treads that they sold separately once. I thought of just molding the rectangle treads but without a vacuum chamber this would be very problematic. Might just make a slush mold and keep repeating the process till I have enough treads for a cool vehicle.
> So far we've got accurate kits of TB1, TB2, TB3, The Mole, The Fireflash and that's about it.
> ...








Don't forget Fab 1.


----------

